# Best tablet for sailing



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm impressed with how tablets have, mostly, caught up with chartplotters and I'd like to get one for the boat. Currently I have 2 (nonfunctional) chartplotters and I plan to make the furuno one functional but I'd like to have a tablet to play with open CPN, nobeltec, tides/currents and for general video watching and internet messing about.

Currently at home all computers are windows (worse with every version) and our phones are android. I'm open to apple tablets but am at the same time offended by the proprietary charging stuff and inability to add storage or service the batteries.

My needs are as follows:
1. To use as a chartplotter. (taking suggestions for software too)
2. To look up tides and currents. 
3. Should have waterproof accessories/cases
4. should have keyboards and mice that can be added.
5. Should be able to use 4G or use a stick/usb thingy that can use 4G. 
6. It should definitely have anything I forgot to mention that y'all know it needs. 

Which one should I get?

MedSailor


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I'm sticking to this thread since I too am considering a tablet. I have a functioning chart plotter but it is always good to have a back up. 
As MedSailor said, Open CPN, want USB port for expansion to add GPS and Software-defined radio (SDR).


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

What does a SDR do? I think I want one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

A SDR can receive AIS, weather satellite images, ham transmissions, just about any RF signal out there. Google it. 
Sensitivity isn't as good as a dedicated radio receiver.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

This isn't the answer you are looking for but I use my old iPhone 4s with the free Navionics app and a free tide chart that just said tide chart as the title when I downloaded. I mostly do coastal daysailing so it does everything I need. I also put it in a $5 knockoff Chinese Lifeproof case that I found on Amazon. I know you are looking for something much better but for for being almost free (since I had an extra phone when I upgraded to the 6) it works really well. 

I am going to follow this thread since at some point in the not too far future I might be upgrading boats and venturing farther offshore.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'll follow as well.

Just curious why you don't just use your laptop? I have a Garmin chartplotter, but also have Maptech Offshore Navigator on the laptop. Plug in the Garmin handheld GPS, and you have another chartplotter. Also, we use Navionics on a Samsung Galaxy phone. 

Sorry, not up to date with paper charts, so if all these electronics fail, life will provide new adventures. Won't be the first time.

Ralph


----------



## jb1528 (Nov 10, 2010)

i pads with cellular capability have built in GPS. Two cruising friends use downloaded navionics maps and then the GPS feature with the maps. The cellular part doesn't come into play except that the cellular models have the GPS feature. There may be other tablets that do the same thing.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

MedSailor,

You might want to check out the Sony water resistant tablet?
Xperia? Tablet Z | Android Tablet - Sony Xperia (Global UK English)
I do not have one, but it sure looks sweet!!!
I have an Asus 10 inch windows tablet that has a built in GPS, so no extra puck. I run OpenCPN as a backup on it. And all the other goodies.

Greg


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Why do you want 4G cellular service? Just about any android tablet will have built in GPS and wifi of course. A wifi only tablet will be much less expensive than one with cellular service and will run navigation apps just fine when out of wifi range.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I have a cheater plotter, but also a iPad and iPhone. I have charts and tides oth east coast and Canada charts.

We don't get out much but have been in a small cruise down the .Chesapeake Bay. What I noticed is that the iPad had more up to date chart information and also Active Captain advice. And I can see it better!

I don't know how it compares to othe devices but I like it fine.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Most of the older or cheaper tablets didn't come with GPS capabilities. But the more newer ones do, except for the really low end models. I wouldn't buy one without reading the specs but you can probably assume that most tablet worth owning has that capability.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We currently have two tablets, one a 7" Nexus and the other a 10. Both run Open CPN though I tend to use the 7 rather than the 10. If I was going all out then i'd give serious consideration to a Surface. 

The big negative of using a notebook is that in the cockpit of a boat they are simply too cumbersome. Reality is that when sailing all you need is the screen but by having a Surface you end up with a couple of advantages over other Android tablets. The most important is that supposedly the next or latest generation Surface is Windows 10.1. I'm thinking that should beat the ears off Lollipop. (Not that I reallyknow, that is just what I have read.) Surface also has that natty wee keyboard and stand. though yes of course their are others of the same ilk. None though seem to get as good a rap as the Surface.

Negatives of course are the buckazoids required, though I'd be guessing that Sony job would not be cheap.

AIS would be nice.


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

I also use a Nexus 7. It is a couple years old now and was pretty inexpensive so I am not too worried about it. I also have a 10 inch but always use the 7 on the boat. It fits perfectly in my back pocket. 

I use it to run Navionics, and other tide and wind info apps. It, and paper charts ( and handheld GPS), are my only navigation equipment. At anchor, I also use it to play music. I've found it to be easy to use and readable is almost all light conditions, though not always with polarized sunglasses on.

~fortunat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't want to use my laptop because I want something dedicated that stays on the boat. Id like something small and handy.

I think you're right. I don't need 4g. I can always turn my phone into a hotspot if needed.

Interesting that the nexus 7 is prefered. I would have thought that bigger screens would win the day. 

Can the best and most wanted apps run on apple android and windows or does choosing one mean giving up some good apps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

If you want to use an IPAD you need a cellular one the non cellular Ipads do not have GPSs built in. You can pay $100 or so to get an add on but might as well have the cellular Ipad because that can come in handy and you won't need an external device.

I have an IPAD for work and a nexus 7 also. Both work great as chartplotters with cheap software options. The Sonys are waterproof but not getting great reviews. I wanted to spend $200 I'd recommend the Nexus 7 if you can spend $400 I would suggest the Galaxy Tab S in the 8.4 inch size. Get a splash proof case for either of them.

If you don't have a pad now you will find plenty of ways to use them besides as a chartplotter.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

MedSailor said:


> I don't want to use my laptop because I want something dedicated that stays on the boat. Id like something small and handy.
> 
> I think you're right. I don't need 4g. I can always turn my phone into a hotspot if needed.
> 
> ...


What kind of phone do you have now?

Stick with that OS if you have an Iphone your software, which you own will work on an IPAD. If you have a droid phone get a droid tablet.

The nexus 7 is cool because it was a good tablet and under $300. If I am looking to upgrade I would go with the Galaxy Tab S 8.4. It is compatible with an OTG cable means it can be used in a greater variety or roles.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm an iPhone/Pad fan. I've downloaded about one hundred apps and have never read a single instruction. They all worked right out of box. They also fully share apps (when written for either device). Therefore, I have the same plotter (charts and tides) on both and don't need to recall two different ones. 

Cell does come in handy, to download weather, radar, etc, but isn't necessary, if you have a phone. As I hope has been made fully clear, cell and GPS are bundled in the iPad, but you have no need to use the cell feature to use the GPS. Cell only speeds up finding your first satellite, since the cell tower already know where you are on the leanest and which satts to look for first.

As a gross generalization, I find those that like to tweak and play with settings, like non-Apple products, those that just want to plug and play seem to gravitate toward Apple. I was the former, when I was younger, but have grown to appreciate plug and play. I have too many other things to do and my I-stuff has always worked the first time. That is, if you don't download the next major operating system upgrade until its first bug release is included. That's the only exception.

I don't know how any boat does without a tablet of some kind. It's the best marine tool I've seen in a long time..... Nav, weather, manuals, research, radar, communication, entertainments, etc.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A Nexus 7 (newer model) is going for about $150 on Amazon. An Asus (maker of the Nexus) or Samsung will be similar. An iPad with 4G is going to be double that or more. Your call.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I have a WinBook 7 inch, and while I would not say it is good for a dedicated navigation it is an OK tablet for under $80. It runs Windows 10 well, and is not laggy. The only real downfall is that it does not have on-board GPS or cellular. I don't care much about he cellular, but am working on setting up an old phone to share GPS over Bluetooth. Really must admit it is more an effort of proving it can be done. I have had no issues with the unit and got one for the X and she is an absolute technology idiot and she likes it to the point it is becoming her main PC.

Biggest issue is sunlight visibility. That is something no consumer level tablet does well. I had hope that there would be some more affordable industrial models but they don't seem to have trickled down to consumer prices even used. I don't think there is enough demand.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We have an older iPad with GPS and find it quite useful but not nearly a replacement for a chart plotter. The advantages with the iPad are that it does so many things. We have a translation app that helps us when we are in a foreign spot. It is free to use when you are on the internet. Modules, e.g. French/English are quite cheap ($5) and let it work when you are offline. The Navionics charts for the iPad are better than the Navionics Gold ones for the plotter and cost about 1/3 as much (and cover bigger areas) - you need about four to go around the world. The bad parts are that it is not weather proof so you need to get a case and the screen is not up to handling bright sun. I agree with staying with one OS for phone and tablet.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Panasonic Toughpad FZ-G1

Review: 4 rugged tablets put to the test
A pretty good breakdown comparing a few different models. There is a comparison chart on the second page of the article.

Don't assume you will be buying something off the shelf from Best Buy, none of those are really made for what you want. Failure rate of laptops and tablets "in the field" is around 1 in 5. If you want yours to last (and possibly be replaced if it breaks under warranty), get one with a "rugged" designation. Check out the warranty for water, too. Most electronics have caveats in their warranty for any water damage.

Those 4 options should get you started in the right direction and provide some idea of what you will get with certain price points. Good Luck!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I'm impressed with how tablets have, mostly, caught up with chartplotters and I'd like to get one for the boat. Currently I have 2 (nonfunctional) chartplotters and I plan to make the furuno one functional but I'd like to have a tablet to play with open CPN, nobeltec, tides/currents and for general video watching and internet messing about.
> 
> Currently at home all computers are windows (worse with every version) and our phones are android. I'm open to apple tablets but am at the same time offended by the proprietary charging stuff and inability to add storage or service the batteries.
> 
> ...


Seems to me you're asking an awful lot of a single device, but bear in mind what follows is coming from someone who will likely never own a smartphone, understands precious little about much of what others have contributed so far, and whose eyes immediately begin to glaze over whenever I see the words "Open CPN"...

;-)

Having said that, however, I've become a big fan of my iPad for navigation. Doesn't have a USB port, but you can get a wireless keyboard, and probably configure a lot of other features I have no need for... But as a backup/stand alone chart plotter, I've found it wonderful to use...

Just delivered a boat down from Maine... I swear, the previous owner must have plotted the waypoints of every single lobster pot in New England into his Raymarine plotter ;-) Fire the thing up, and the screen was just a sea of Red X icons, so cluttering the display as to make it virtually unusable at anything but the highest zoom level... As a result, I was really glad to have my iPad along for that ride...

I'm using the iNavX program, which I find to be superb, and intuitive enough that even I could easily figure it out... About the only app I've added is Aye Tides for tides and currents, which is awesome. I was amazed at the coverage it offered up in Labrador last summer, for instance...

The iPad is a bit of a power hog if you're running it continuously, you'll have to keep it plugged in. And, it will heat up easily if exposed to direct sunlight... I have mine in a LifeProof case, another fine piece of gear. Otherwise, I can't imagine anything else being much better as a plotter, but that's all I'm really using it for, and obviously there may be better options to suit your particular needs...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> ...eyes immediately begin to glaze over whenever I see the words "Open CPN"...
> 
> ;-).......


+1000

I tried it on an old fujitsu lifebook. There is a reason it's free.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

OpenCPN has finally been released for Android, so it should run fine on Android tablets now.

If you want USB, mice and all that other jazz, non-iPad tablets are a better choice.
If you want lower cost, non-iPad tablets are less expensive.

I destroyed 2 laptops on my Pearson 30. On a smaller boat, a laptop just can't stand up to the environment. On larger boats, they get better protection and it's easier to secure them in place. In all cases, they'll draw more power than a tablet. I also experienced overheating problems with laptops during summers on the Chesapeake. 
I Velcro an old iPad2 to my interior cabin bulkhead (in an Otterbox case) and have had no problems. I even took a little wave splatter on that bulkhead because I didn't pull the sliding cabin top hatch closed and it didn't bother it.

If you really want a full computer with a monitor and keyboard, it's best to build one of those mini-PC's and bury it somewhere deep inside the boat, and run connections for keyboards and monitors to your desired nav place in your boat. Mini PC invasion: 13 radically tiny computers that fit in the palm of your hand | PCWorld

The iPad2 is getting pretty long in the tooth, so I'm trying to figure out where to go from here. I want a larger display and the widest compatibility with the various chartplotting applications out there.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea, we're apple people, drinking the more expensive cool aid. Mini summed up why for us. I like the Garmin app, I've got Navionics loaded too, works fine, like Garmin slightly better.

The biggest issue IMHO with all these products is sun light readability, which generally stinks for these old eyes. I tend to use them down below only or above on a cloudy day only or at night.

The new MFD's from just about everyone have an app that ties to tablets. I know a number of people who would normally have purchased 2 MFD's, one up on deck, one at the nav station, are now just buying one and using the tablet below. Save's a lot of $$'s seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Seems to me you're asking an awful lot of a single device, but bear in mind what follows is coming from someone who will likely never own a smartphone, understands precious little about much of what others have contributed so far, and whose eyes immediately begin to glaze over whenever I see the words "Open CPN"...
> 
> ;-)


I can relate. I was a late adopter with smart phones and only bought one when work required that I do so. (just over a year ago). I have to say though, that having the internet in the palm of my hand is now something I wouldn't want to live without on a day-to-da basis.

On the boat we still navigate by paper and compass. I doubt we'll change this any time soon as we really enjoy it. What I'm really looking for is:

1. I want to see what I'm missing in the world of chartplotters/AIS/tablets etc. I was missing a lot in the phone world and didn't know it.
2. I want weather, current, ferry schedules and other info (internet) ready at hand) 
3. I want a new toy. 

I've heard the wisdom of sticking with the same OS as the phone, and that rings true, but on the other hand, my home computers are windows and my phone is Android (S4 Active). No real issues there. If I added apple to the mix would it screw things up? The major issue I see with going with apple is learning the new interface and buying new charging and other cables...

As for tinkering vs. plug and play, I used to build my own PCs and overclock them but lately I don't have time/desire to do any of that. I do like plug and play and things that work now. I suppose I'd probably prefer to go with Android and keep everything the same, but I'm worried that all the good apps are on Iphone.

BTW, thanks for the mini-PC idea. I forgot about those and if I need a windows box I'll probably go that route.

MedSailor


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> OpenCPN has finally been released for Android, so it should run fine on Android tablets now.


Really? This is what Touch Screens and Tablets | Official OpenCPN Homepage says as of 1 minute ago:

"Unfortunately OpenCPN currently cannot install natively in an Android or iOS environment. However, there are a couple of ways to get OpenCPN running under Linux on Android tablets. See Building on Motorola Xoom for more information."

Do you know something that we don't know?

Having native OpenCPN might push me over the hill of buying a tablet.

No interest whatsoever in the walled garden of IOS, though. We have to use one for work, it is a pain if you need to do more than what Apple wants you to do, which is just being a perfect consumer and not looking/messing under the hood.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

It's available in Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.opencpn.opencpn&hl=en_GB


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> ....No interest whatsoever in the walled garden of IOS, though. We have to use one for work, it is a pain if you need to do more than what Apple wants you to do, which is just being a perfect consumer and not looking/messing under the hood.


Your comparison is a good example of my point above. One needs to care about messing under the hood for it to be a differentiator. I don't.

You also reminded me that, as a kid, I would mess under the hood of all my cars. It was necessary, in fact, as frequent maintenance was required. I changed all my fluids, replaced parts with upgraded aftermarket, etc. Now, I prefer to get in the seat and turn the key. I've owned my current car, since it was new four years ago. I've not once popped the hood.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

MedSailor said:


> I can relate. I was a late adopter with smart phones and only bought one when work required that I do so. (just over a year ago). I have to say though, that having the internet in the palm of my hand is now something I wouldn't want to live without on a day-to-da basis.
> 
> On the boat we still navigate by paper and compass. I doubt we'll change this any time soon as we really enjoy it. What I'm really looking for is:
> 
> ...


After reading through the whole thing: go Apple and get a lifeproof NUUD and the floating ring. The iPad Mini may fit your bill best as you can still get it in your pocket, but I prefer the full size Air or Air2 (I have one of each, and they relocated the buttons to shave off thickness and weight when they went to the 2- so cases are NOT interchangeable), and once you add the case probably hard to jam it in there anyway. The NUUD is submersible. You can use thing as an underwater camera if you want. I started playing with CPN and no issues. And there is something to be said for it just works. I used to work in software before I went into medicine, and apple's QI and betas are far better than anything in the winworld, which is why they work right out of the box with minimal glitches. The cords and stuff are a bit annoying, but no more so than the fact that Samsung used miniUSB on one thing and microUSB on another, and Sony has their own proprietary interface on some of their stuff. Apple just gets a bad rap that way as they constantly re engineer stuff to make it better rather than calling it good enough (I got pissed when they went 30 pin to lightning, but it IS better).


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> I suppose I'd probably prefer to go with Android and keep everything the same, but I'm worried that all the good apps are on Iphone.
> 
> MedSailor


I wouldn't worry about that. Seems just about all apps today are available on both Apple and Android. Just check the Google Play Store so see what's available. Different story with Windows phone apps however.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know some that are getting the iPhone 6 Plus (which is a ridiculously large phone) and calling it a day. They say they get away without the tablet. No personal experience.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Your comparison is a good example of my point above. One needs to care about messing under the hood for it to be a differentiator. I don't.
> 
> You also reminded me that, as a kid, I would mess under the hood of all my cars. It was necessary, in fact, as frequent maintenance was required. I changed all my fluids, replaced parts with upgraded aftermarket, etc. Now, I prefer to get in the seat and turn the key. I've owned my current car, since it was new four years ago. I've not once popped the hood.


I agree with you. If you are willing to do just what Apple wants you to do and nothing more, AND you are willing do put up with the downsides of depending entirely on one company for all your needs (like needing different connectors for every machine), then staying in the walled garden makes your life simpler. Nothing wrong with that, just not my cup of java. (this might give a hint that I am not exactly enamored of M$ either).


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> It's available in Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.opencpn.opencpn&hl=en_GB


Wow, cool. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. Seems just about all apps today are available on both Apple and Android. Just check the Google Play Store so see what's available. Different story with Windows phone apps however.


Yes with OPEN CPN available for android now I think the tide has turned and Android is basically the clear leader unless Open CPN is available on ios. but I have to say Android has the advantage with this. It also has Navionics as well.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Aside from openCPN, which I know requires tinkering, is there a "best" chartplotting app for android out there? 

MedSailor


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Aside from openCPN, which I know requires tinkering, is there a "best" chartplotting app for android out there?
> 
> MedSailor


What tinkering?

Of course I don't know what it is like on Android but on Linux it worked immediately.

I know you are interested in AIS, too. I told my computer what the wifi address of the Vespermarine box is, installed and started OpenCPN (no tinkering involved), and the computer immediately centered the chart on my boat (having received the GPS position from AIS). Seconds after that the various AIS targets appeared on my screen, as soon as the AIS received the packets.

I don't know how that could be easier.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Really? This is what Touch Screens and Tablets | Official OpenCPN Homepage says as of 1 minute ago:
> 
> "Unfortunately OpenCPN currently cannot install natively in an Android or iOS environment. However, there are a couple of ways to get OpenCPN running under Linux on Android tablets. See Building on Motorola Xoom for more information."
> 
> Do you know something that we don't know?


I wrote that chapter of the OpenCPN documentation, and it was accurate as of the time I wrote it (almost a year ago). It was written to correspond with the release of OpenCPN 4.0 for Windows and Linux.

The brand new native Android version was released just a couple of weeks ago, and I need to update the documentation to reflect that. The Android version came along a little faster than some of us expected (Dave Register made an all-out push to get it done and really moved quickly), and it really looks nice.

The "Building on Motorola Xoom" is a hopelessly complex kludge. Don't try it. I had to put that sentence in for political reasons, and with the release of the "real" Android version of OpenCPN, I've taken out that reference.

I still like the Windows version of OpenCPN. It is more mature and refined, but there is no doubt that Android is the way of the future and will ultimately surpass Windows and Linux as the most popular platform for running OpenCPN.

Some of you like to trash OpenCPN, but it is very easy to learn if you have even modest computer skills. Most people get turned off by the fact that you have to install your own charts, but that is just an offshoot of the fact that OpenCPN is a chart and data viewer app. They really can't provide charts for the whole globe, so you download your own charts (in the US we use NOAA's free charts), put them in a directory, and follow the prompts in OpenCPN to tell the program what directory has the charts. It is really not difficult at all, and in exchange for that you get huge flexibility to use whatever charts you choose, no matter what part of the world you are in.

Any tablet has to be very bright for cockpit use, and should have a non-glare screen. The former is covered by picking the right model of tablet, and the latter can be addressed with a matte finish screen protector for a few dollars.

I have a few Windows tablets that were all under $230 and are all bright enough to use in full sunlight (with matte finish screen protectors to knock down the glare). My favorite is the Lenovo Miix2 8" model, which is now discontinued by the manufacturer but can still be found new for around $200. It has built-in GPS, though there are some tricks to getting it to work properly. More information here:

Windows 8 Tablets for OpenCPN - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

Recommend a Windows tablet for OpenCPN - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

Touch Screens and Tablets | Official OpenCPN Homepage

One nice thing about OpenCPN for Windows is that you can download it onto your home PC or laptop for free and try it out. You don't have to buy a tablet until you're sure you like the program. Some of you will never like it, and that's fine. Others may see some of the extremely powerful tools it has for displaying all sorts of vessel data.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

TakeFive said:


> I wrote that chapter of the OpenCPN documentation, and it was accurate as of the time I wrote it (almost a year ago). It was written to correspond with the release of OpenCPN 4.0 for Windows and Linux.
> ----SNIP----


I just want to say THANKS for being part of the OpenCPN team!!! I have no connection other than I love it. I can't understand how some people don't like it???

Greg


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Delezynski said:


> I just want to say THANKS for being part of the OpenCPN team!!! I have no connection other than I love it. I can't understand how some people don't like it???
> 
> Greg


THIS! ^^^

It is a truly amazing program.

BTW I use it on Linux and it works very nicely. I currently have an issue with what I think is a bug: vector charts get re-computed all the time. This happens on all three of my machines (1 desktop, 2 laptops; one Navigatrix, 2 Ubuntu). But I hope that the next update will take care of that.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I can relate. I was a late adopter with smart phones and only bought one when work required that I do so. (just over a year ago). I have to say though, that having the internet in the palm of my hand is now something I wouldn't want to live without on a day-to-da basis.


Well, hopefully some day you may reach a point where one of the best things about being on a boat will be _GETTING AWAY FROM_ having the internet in the palm of your hand...

;-))

Checking out for awhile was one of the absolute best things about my cruise last summer, and some of the longer passages I've done in the meantime. It can be _VERY_ good for the soul...












Delezynski said:


> I just want to say THANKS for being part of the OpenCPN team!!! I have no connection other than I love it. I can't understand how some people don't like it???
> 
> Greg


For me, it's not a matter of "not liking it"... I simply have ZERO interest in it...

;-)

Being a Mac user, I have no desire to use my laptop for navigation... iNavX does all - and more - than I could want from a nav program for my iPad... In addition, I have very little interest in features like Active Captain, or the Waterway Guide app/whatever, though I realize I should probably be banished from participation from sailing forums for making such an admission ;-) But as such, as a comparatively old school/low tech guy, most of the discussions surrounding this stuff simply go right over my head, and thus the eyelids begin to droop pretty rapidly...

;-)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, hopefully some day you may reach a point where one of the best things about being on a boat will be _GETTING AWAY FROM_ having the internet in the palm of your hand...
> 
> ;-))
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it will take several reincarnations for me to be as good as you. ;-)

I realize I wasn't real clear in my post you quoted but what I meant about internet in the palm of my hand was that I discovered it's nice to have in my regular day to day life.

Sailing and checking out, is completely different. Trust me, I get that. I'm actually a bit of a luddite with the boating but I want to see what all the fuss is about with these fancy tablets, chart-plotters, and electronic tide guides (instead of tide books) that everyone is using these days.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

JimsCAL said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. Seems just about all apps today are available on both Apple and Android. Just check the Google Play Store so see what's available. Different story with Windows phone apps however.


I second this statement. Except for windows phones both are fully capable. I personally am a droid fan but now have a macbook Pro, Ubuntu Home theater PC, Windows Desktop. The cool thing is Droid and IOS have tons of cool and cheap apps. You can't go wrong with either.

I have a droid phone and tablet but also IPAD which is required for work in my industry. Having used Apple and Droid products I find either of them is interchangeable when it comes to apps. I have navigation apps on both my Droid tablet and IPAD. Both are easy and work great. I like the Nexus 7 because it's big enough to see what you need and easier to shove in a pocket as opposed to the full sized IPAD.

Why I like droid system is you can configure it with widgets. Open up a page and have the weather, stocks, time, radar, etc, and other things right on the page. The only way to get an IPAD to do anything is by opening an app. The big phones may be an alternative to a pad but only for younger eyes, I have a Note 3 phone one of the big ones and use a pad when I want to really get something done.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Here is what my desk looks like when I have to travel. In case you have not guessed I like my electronics.


----------



## DrSwammy (Jul 21, 2015)

MedSailor said:


> I'm impressed with how tablets have, mostly, caught up with chartplotters and I'd like to get one for the boat. Currently I have 2 (nonfunctional) chartplotters and I plan to make the furuno one functional but I'd like to have a tablet to play with open CPN, nobeltec, tides/currents and for general video watching and internet messing about.
> 
> Currently at home all computers are windows (worse with every version) and our phones are android. I'm open to apple tablets but am at the same time offended by the proprietary charging stuff and inability to add storage or service the batteries.
> 
> ...


I am a professional delivery Captain. I create redundancy with the onboard navigation equipment and old school paper charts by bringing along a laptop with GPS with open CPN and my purchased maps, a handheld GPS (Delorme with Satellite) and my primary navigation tool - my iPad with Inavx and my purchased maps. The total software for the ipad is about US $40 for the INavx, and between $30 to $60 for the maps from various vendors (see x-traverse.com)

Why the Ipad? With a Nuud Case, it is waterproof. I can be in my berth and look at it to see the status of the ship when I am not at the helm, I have AIS on it (you can too), I have all the navigation tools you can imagine, an anchor alarm, updated tidal charts (Theyr), Grib charts (Weather 4d) (updated at the last access to internet mind you).

The disadvantage to a tablet of any kind (I have both Android and IOS) is the touch screen is sensitive to salt water spray so it gets funky in rain or storms. Also, you have to purchase a long enough 12v or 24 v extension to have the unit charging a good amount of time. This is inexpensive. You have to have a 2.1amp charging outlet for the Apple. This connection is not waterproof. How do I make this work? An old school big huge zip lock bag. Nice eh?

I purchase my Ipad2 or above from Ebay used for about $240 US$ and they are great. The Ipads that have an internal GPS are the ones that state that they are GSM (they will often say a mobile cellular carrier name, you do not have to in any way get cellular service)

This system works anywhere where there is sky above and a gps satellite up there.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

DrSwammy said:


> I am a professional delivery Captain. I create redundancy with the onboard navigation equipment and old school paper charts by bringing along a laptop with GPS with open CPN and my purchased maps, a handheld GPS (Delorme with Satellite) and my primary navigation tool - my iPad with Inavx and my purchased maps. The total software for the ipad is about US $40 for the INavx, and between $30 to $60 for the maps from various vendors (see x-traverse.com)
> 
> Why the Ipad? With a Nuud Case, it is waterproof. I can be in my berth and look at it to see the status of the ship when I am not at the helm, I have AIS on it (you can too), I have all the navigation tools you can imagine, an anchor alarm, updated tidal charts (Theyr), Grib charts (Weather 4d) (updated at the last access to internet mind you).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I'm so behind on all this stuff that I don't even know what I'm missing.

For example, I've spent hundreds of nights at anchor and never successfully used sn anchor alarm. I tried one on my phone once but it didn't seem to work (user error I'm sure) and I didn't trust it anyway. I'm sure though that I could learn yo use them to good effect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

DrSwammy said:


> Why the Ipad? With a Nuud Case, it is waterproof. I can be in my berth and look at it to see the status of the ship when I am not at the helm, *I have AIS on it (you can too)... *


How are you accomplishing that?

Or, do you mean that you are simply getting AIS info from the vessel's AIS receiver to be displayed on the iPad? Otherwise, on a boat not equipped with AIS, this is not (yet) possible, right?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> ......For example, I've spent hundreds of nights at anchor and never successfully used sn anchor alarm......


There's the selling point! We've all spent hundreds/thousands of nights without one, but I've barely spent a single night without for the last few years.

Imagine going to shore and being able to check on your vessels position from your phone (because your tablet is running the alarm aboard). Or knowing that your tablet will send a text or email to you, if your vessel drifts outside a protected range.

I mean that is an incredible sense of calm that I never remember from years back. You always had this gnawing concern over whether the anchor was dragging or the mooring pennant let go, while you're trying to enjoy dinner or some shore time.

I can't speak for android, but the dual device thing works well on my iphone/ipad combo. I know it works, because I routinely drive away from the anchorage without shutting it off, on the tablet down below, and my phone starts squawking in my pocket at the helm.


----------



## DrSwammy (Jul 21, 2015)

MedSailor said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I'm so behind on all this stuff that I don't even know what I'm missing.
> 
> Mr. Med. You are obviously and adventurous sort. Instead of applying your courage, which you have by where you are sitting, apply it to slogging through learning about this new technology. Its fun. Or, its a pain in the arse. Either way, what have you got to loose? I have arrived to a boat with an unknown crew. Young guys. I pull out my Ipad and they are in awe that some old geezer (50's) can figure a proper tack angle in 5 seconds. I can estimate distances in 10 seconds. I can be having a meal at a local watering hole and monitor my craft from there.
> 
> ...





JonEisberg said:


> How are you accomplishing that?
> 
> Or, do you mean that you are simply getting AIS info from the vessel's AIS receiver to be displayed on the iPad? Otherwise, on a boat not equipped with AIS, this is not (yet) possible, right?


Sorry for the confusion. Yes, I am receiving the AIS data from the receiver.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently got a Sony Xperia tablet instead of an ipad and will never go back! Three reasons

1. It is waterproof. In fact, they show it at trade fairs by displaying it in a fish tank. No need for a waterproof case when it is already waterproof.

2. It has a USB port. That means I can load things onto it directly. 

3. It has an SD card slot (takes up to 128gb cards) . I can record all the movies and TV shows I want onto SD cards and have as many of them as I want.

4. Killer battery life compared to anything else

Oh - that was 4 reasons. I do have a fifth: Its cheaper than ipads. And a sixth: It is thinner and lighter too.

I first saw one when I did a passage from Cape Verde to Trinidad in january and the captain on the boat had one. He had it set up to tell us position, speed, etc. I got the later version which of course has better specs on pretty much everything than the earlier version.

There are those who are fanatics about apples or androids or whatever, My experience is that the technology has pretty much converged and they all do more or less the same thing nowadays. At least it was no big leap for me to go from an ipad to a an android machine.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

sck5 said:


> I recently got a Sony Xperia tablet instead of an ipad and will never go back! Three reasons
> 
> 1. It is waterproof. In fact, they show it at trade fairs by displaying it in a fish tank. No need for a waterproof case when it is already waterproof.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty great, especially the waterproof part. Does it have GPS built in or do you need to connect an external (non-waterproof) one?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

JonEisberg said:


> How are you accomplishing that?
> 
> Or, do you mean that you are simply getting AIS info from the vessel's AIS receiver to be displayed on the iPad? Otherwise, on a boat not equipped with AIS, this is not (yet) possible, right?


If you are using a phone or cellular pad you can receive some version of AIS through an app.

I am not sure how accurate it is but here is one of them to give you an idea.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricpocket.boatbeacon&hl=en


----------

